# Case PTO unit removal / service suggestions



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I need to pull the PTO unit on a 2294 I recently purchased because the 540/1000 internal shifter is stuck in 1000. It is my understanding that it is the same concept at least from 90 series through 52xx series. I was going to order a manual but, well, I haven’t. Any tips before I break down and order said manual?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I wouldn’t buy a manual just for this PTO repair. I’ve been in my MX135 twice and if the older Cases are similar it is a pain in the behind to work on but not particularly complicated. Any questions you might have could most likely be answered here or by a dealer.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Don't worry, I was only going to buy one if I could score one super cheap on eBay.

Basic premise is take off all of the drawbar and 3pt stuff, remove all bolts from pto casting, break seal, then slide out onto something to avoid breaking it or me, right?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Assuming things are the same as the Maxxums, lower the 3 point, remove the drawbar, drain the trans oil, remove the remote valve stack, disconnect all relevant lines and wires, have adequate support for the PTO housing handy, remove the bolts that secure the housing, break the flange sealant, pull the housing straight back. That housing is heavy, I use a cherry picker with a couple 100 lb weights hanging on the back.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

When you're done with the repair you can update us As to how it failed


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> Don't worry, I was only going to buy one if I could score one super cheap on eBay.
> 
> Basic premise is take off all of the drawbar and 3pt stuff, remove all bolts from pto casting, break seal, then slide out onto something to avoid breaking it or me, right?


Just removed PTO off Massey to replace clutches. Used one of those truck cranes to hold it and it worked great. I realize you might not have one of the truck mounted cranes, but do you have an engine lift or a small shop unit that will lift it off? Made the job so fast & easy. Used floor jack to support hitch.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Should I deliver those tires before or after you fix the PTO


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Just removed PTO off Massey to replace clutches. Used one of those truck cranes to hold it and it worked great. I realize you might not have one of the truck mounted cranes, but do you have an engine lift or a small shop unit that will lift it off? Made the job so fast & easy. Used floor jack to support hitch.


I will probably be using the cherry picker hoist. Have a good chain hoist too but the way the pto case is tucked under the cab I don't think I can use it unless I can slide it back on something before hooking it.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Should I deliver those tires before or after you fix the PTO


I've had a couple of calls on it as-is (other than the pto) so I'd say we should hold off on that until after at least.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

endrow said:


> When you're done with the repair you can update us As to how it failed


Man, I had to reread that a few times. At first I thought "it" was my repair rather than the point of breakdown!


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

lol, yep two ways to take that one! I happened to see it as a bit snarky, but then saw it was from endrow and figured "no way". lol

brain can be a funny critter sometimes


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry no sarcasm intended. Just wondering What parts inside that PTO May cause the problem. The thought has crossed my mind often when I reverse the shaft on a tractor. Dual PTO was the way to go. . But that is a thing of the past lol


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

endrow said:


> Sorry no sarcasm intended. Just wondering What parts inside that PTO May cause the problem. The thought has crossed my mind often when I reverse the shaft on a tractor. Dual PTO was the way to go. . But that is a thing of the past lol


Yeah Endrow, we had a JD 6140D with the reversible shaft at the landfill. It had two main jobs-baler @540 and the round ale mulched/blower @1,000. One day was blowing mulch and the tractor engine died abruptly. PTO was completely locked up at less than 400 hours. Took the dealer a while to get the parts. I asked the mechanic what had happened. He said the two drive gears had engaged at the same time in opposing directions. He also said that what went back in was a completely different design.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I have the pto unit removed. That was a rather quick process. Accessing the shift collar is proving to be more challenging.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://ktvo.com/news/local/help-needed-to-identify-man-who-stole-tractor-pto-outside-memphis. .. If repair is too difficult you may be able to find a used one for a good price


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Soooo.... I pulled the unit myself and after talking to the local independent repair guy about how they do these fairly frequently I just decided to let him service the unit for me to reinstall. They replaced the clutch discs while they were in it as they really were quite junky though at least still functional. Got everything back together and it seemed to still not shift. They played with it a little more and finally it dawned on the one guy that the shaft that was in the tractor when I got it was for a maxum, which has a long 540 stub and short 1000 stub, which is the opppsite of the 90/94/96 shaft but otherwise identical looking. Just one of those weird situations you encounter sometimes when buying used. Oh well. Anyone want to trade me a 94 series shaft for a maxum shaft??


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

endrow said:


> When you're done with the repair you can update us As to how it failed


Well thanks for the update and I have learned something . Should that ever happen to me I bet I will remember to check the shaft.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Glad to hear they got it figured out. Hindsight is 20/20, and boy that would have been an easy fix if you knew that from the get go. On a positive note, you do have new clutch discs in there now. I still have those tires, as well as another set I think I'm going to replace if you decide on changing the rubber.


----------

